# Great News Today!!!!!!!!!!!



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HE'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!



**And you heard it here 1st**


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

790 broke the story.. its not even on ESPN yet.. press conference this morning at 11 am. AMAZING.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

gotta love how Van Gundy was treated...*rollseyes*...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

LINK 

I'm shocked. I just watched SVG's press conference last night, I just didn't expect this to happen so soon. Wow. I'm not mad about it though LOL...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HELL YEAH!!!

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-1212heatriley,0,4549621.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Woooooohooooo! Championship city here we come!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> HE'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!
> 
> 
> 
> **And you heard it here 1st**


 BS! I broke the story on bb.net 1st! Your exclusive home to Miami Heat basketball!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

Beautiful. I hope there's a good reason for this, and not just pressure from a "finicky" Miami fan base to say the least.

The thing that amazes me about how this whole thing got done is the complete lack of loyalty, respect and dignity which the Heat fan base has given Stan. You know, things that most fans give there franchise unequivicolly. Just amazing. The same coach that I'm sure was being touted as coach of the year canidate by many fans, apparently couldn't cut it now after some in the media started speculating at Pat Riley taking over. A third year coach who got his team to overachieve in his first two years (just ask Vegas) and took over a team in his first year that warrented Sir Charles to proclaim Pat Riley as coach of the year for stepping away from the situation just got the boot.

Not only was he given a new roster for the third year in a row, and expected to make it mesh by the second game of the season, he also lost the player whom this team was built around. Yet I guess people seem to think that with Pat on the sidelines ankles won't get sprained, or 'Toine will change overnight, or that GP would just pull his jumper out of his back pocket and say, "oh! Here it was the whole time!!!" Stan did as good a job as can be expected with this team in the time he had, with the circumstances that presented themselves. 

_*WHO CARES IF WE LOST A FEW GAMES!!!!*_ the only thing that matters about the regular season is getting guy on the same page and being healthy and on a roll for the playoffs. THAT'S IT! Does anyone else think it's any coincidence that the teams with the two best records in the league right now have the same starting 5 as they did last year, as well as all of their imprtant pieces healthy? *Anyone?* Honestly, that's the way basketball works, and I get the impression that obvious signs like that just aren't as obvious as I think.

What you want out of this team at this point is everybody starting to get on the same page, people starting to understand their roles on the team, a recognition of what your stengths are relative to the team and your younger players improving upon their skill set. In the 20 or so games the Heat have played players have:

a. Realized D.Wade is the man, and he should be the first, second and third option (this is important to our offense for those times when Shaq is on the bench) when Shaq isn't out there. 

b. GP was starting to hit that corner 3. Jason was starting to penetrate and find people, as well as finding spots on the floor where Dwyane could kick it out to him. 'Toine was starting to push the ball and initiate the offense instead of pushing the ball and being 'Toine. And Dwyane was, albeit slowly, starting to trust his teamates more. Hell, *Jason Kapono *had a role on this team! And was playing the best defense of is life, btw.

c. The biggest reason 'Toine was brought to the heat was to space the floor with Shaq out there. He's a 4 that can hit a 3 (when his shot's on, and he gets the ball in rhythm). When you double Shaq, you have to double him with a 4, otherwise there's no point. I'm sure I'm going to read tons of stuff on here about how Pat has made 'Toine a better player, but he's not the guy getting him the open looks. Shaq is.

Stan's a really bright coach, so I'm sure he's going to land on his feet, and I guess it's better that he go out on his own terms (whatever those might be) but the way everyone forgot about his first two years as coach is just amazing to me. Hopefully, now that Pat has had time to step back, he has had some perspective and will give his team a little more offensive freedom. Play Simien, use a zone when it can be effective, let Dwyane take some bad shots. What I worry most about is Jason Williams. I think he was starting to flourish under Stan, and I wonder how he's going to do for Pat. 

You got your wish. I wonder if now everytime the Heat lose a game I can come on here and blast Pat Riley, but I'm guessing there will be another scapegoat soon. 'Toine and Jason Williams are probably next in line, in that order.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Number 2 said:


> Beautiful. I hope there's a good reason for this, and not just pressure from a "finicky" Miami fan base to say the least.
> 
> The thing that amazes me about how this whole thing got done is the complete lack of loyalty, respect and dignity which the Heat fan base has given Stan. You know, things that most fans give there franchise unequivicolly. Just amazing. The same coach that I'm sure was being touted as coach of the year canidate by many fans, apparently couldn't cut it now after some in the media started speculating at Pat Riley taking over. A third year coach who got his team to overachieve in his first two years (just ask Vegas) and took over a team in his first year that warrented Sir Charles to proclaim Pat Riley as coach of the year for stepping away from the situation just got the boot.
> 
> ...


I never felt confident in Stan, yes he had 2 successful seasons here in miami, but his play calling was the main thing i questioned. As a person hes a nice guy, but as head coach i dont like him. i think hes better if remains as assistant coach....cuz SVG is awesome at preapring his team. but ones the lights are on and the basketball game begins, i just cant trust him. Im happy riley is back...its not like we reaplced SVG with an unproven coach. I see nothing but a bright future with the Heat. For ones i actually feel confident. i feel good at the head coach spot. lets see what happens....


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I am freaking shocked, wow...

This is good very good....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good old Riles, he should have took over from the start...that was your goal anyway.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> I never felt confident in Stan, yes he had 2 successful seasons here in miami, but his play calling was the main thing i questioned. As a person hes a nice guy, but as head coach i dont like him. i think hes better if remains as assistant coach....cuz SVG is awesome at preapring his team. but ones the lights are on and the basketball game begins, i just cant trust him. Im happy riley is back...its not like we reaplced SVG with an unproven coach. I see nothing but a bright future with the Heat. For ones i actually feel confident. i feel good at the head coach spot. lets see what happens....


My main complaint with Stan was that he wasn't very good at working the refs. My other one is one that Ira on Sun Sentinal brought up and that's that sometimes Stan goes a little crazy trying to match up with other teams instead of dictating the matchups himself. I always thought he made adjustments very well, especially at the half. I thougth that he was very bright with X's and O's and was able to asses the stregths of his players as good as anyone in the league.

I hope you are right, but I just feel rotten for Stan, because he's a good good coach, and in 15 years might be thought of as one of the great coaches in the game. However, it's entirely possible that it just wasn't going to work with Pat Riley there and the media and fan base undermining his position.

Anyhow...I hope this works out, and I hope that at the end of the season we are arguing Pat's impact on the championship season. I really do worry though about players regressing and this team limiting it's potential offensively.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I kind of side with Number 2 on this one. Maybe bringing Pat back is for the best--I hope it is and I'm certainly excited to see what impact he'll have. But I like Stan, he's a good person and a good coach, whatever anyone says, and the way he's going out leaves a bad feeling in my stomach.

Anyways, nothing to do about it now. Pat is certainly the best in the business, and I hope he makes the difference everyone seems to assume he will.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow, I was quite surprised seeing this on NBA.com's front page. This will be very good for the Heat franchise, though I'm sad to see Stan go. For the most part he led this team well, considering he's only a third-year coach. I was all for giving him more time to work with the guys. Remember that last year it took him quite a few rotations to find the perfect one when we went on the 14-0 run last December. He's a good guy and I wish him good luck in the future.
That said, Pat Riley is one of the greatest coaches of all time, and we can now be rest assured that it will be Miami who will be outcoaching other teams virtually every game. I'm excited about what this will mean for our team...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im actually upset about this. I liked SVG. He did great with the young team that we had as well as the veteran one we had this year. He was a likeable coach

wonder who will be Riley's first assistant. He has always had a good assistant and SVG isnt coming back


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wonder who will be Riley's first assistant. He has always had a good assistant and SVG isnt coming back


good question. I really doubt they'd bring in anyone from the outside to this team now, though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> im actually upset about this. I liked SVG. He did great with the young team that we had as well as the veteran one we had this year. He was a likeable coach
> 
> wonder who will be Riley's first assistant. He has always had a good assistant and SVG isnt coming back


It'll prolly be Bob McAdoo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Iron Man said:


> It'll prolly be Bob McAdoo.


 No doubt, Mac is the 1st assistant right now...no reason to promote anyone over him.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

dunno, i kind of believe it on stans part that he needs family time... but.... everyone knew this would happen sooner or later...so i don't know which side to take..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

THANK YOU GOD!!!

my fiancee just told me, i said we'd be 10-12 and stan will get fired around dec. 15th..a little off, but not a bad prediction. lemme dig up those posts...

lets see Antoine do something stupid NOW... he will see the wrath of pat


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Stan didn't get "fired" though.

I hope Riley gives the team increased offensive reign too. I think he will, considering his Knick and Heat teams were never as athletic as this current squad. Plus, he maximized the potential of the extremely athletic showtime Laker squads of the 80s. Actually, I'm not too worried about that anymore.

And for whoever complained about the teams defense and rebounding, you'll probably be extremely happy about this move. SVG is like Riley-lite in terms of his emphasis on those aspects.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

*Stan Van Gundy Resigns?!*

I usually keep up to date with most NBA rumors, but this came as a complete shock to me:

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5160910

Just like whiplash, I never saw it coming.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Stan Van Gundy Resigns?!*

Refer to thread "Great news today!!"


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Stan Van Gundy Resigns?!*



PartisanRanger said:


> Refer to thread "Great news today!!"


 Wow, you guys are on the ball over here. The mods can feel free to delete this thread since I just ended up being redundant.


**EDIT: Thread Merged by Shaq_Diesel**


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Stan Van Gundy Resigns?!*










Sad too see Stan go, but its for the better of the team.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Stan Van Gundy Resigns?!*

Thank God.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> HE'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!
> 
> 
> 
> **And you heard it here 1st**


Actually I heard it from a friend of mine first :biggrin: , but GREAT f'ing news nonetheless. Riley Rules! :clap:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hate to see SVG go he;s been loyal to us, lets be honest SVG was forced to quit, he said he missed his family, honestly he didnt miss hs family abruply this morning more then he missed htem a week ago, or yesterday morning...I hope Pat can take us to the promise land..Now one bad thing is after every game we lose we cant say, oh we should fire Pat, b/c then we have no one, wehn we had stan we said that b/c we knew we had Riles in teh back...Also, they named Pat the Interum head coach, i knwo waht that is, is that what their just goan have to call him or is he really just planning on coaching till we find a replacement?? Waht if Riles really doesnt want to coach?? A negitive thing about this loss of SVG is that, we wont relaly have a coach for the future, Riles wont be here for long just 'till we're a contender...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

SVG is still w/ the Heat, im so glad to hear that, hes just not the head coach any more...look below form HEat.com



> Van Gundy will remain with the HEAT as an NBA free agent evaluator, while also assisting the team in other projects.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

The more I think of it, the more I think this wasnt a straight up firing but SVG isnt just leaving for his family. I sorta just think that he realized that alot of people in the organization wanted Riley to lead this team, but that they didn't want to or couldn't fire Stan. I think he took one for the team and left before it built up too much. SVG might have been the nicest, most personable and down to earth professional coach that I have ever seen. And he is the protypical assistant coach in this league and I am sad that he isnt around for those reasons. But he was never going to win a championship. His in-game coaching acumen was just not championship caliber. Riley is alot more glitz that substance, but he has won before and he can make the right decisions at the right time. He should be able to patch up the defense a bit and he will definitly inspire players ( I think thats the best aspect of Riles)Hopefully Stan will continue doing work behind the scenes. And hopefully SVG's story of why he was leaving is true so that the karma will not come back to bite us in the butt. Its always hard to fire such a great guy, but at least we will now see if this team can win with good coaching.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I hate to see SVG go he;s been loyal to us, lets be honest SVG was forced to quit, he said he missed his family, honestly he didnt miss hs family abruply this morning more then he missed htem a week ago, or yesterday morning.....


Maybe he left at the start of a somewhat lengthy roadtrip. Im skeptical of the family story but I dont think he was pushed out. As for losing a future coach...its not like losing a young rookie...coaches dont last too long with one team anyway. )


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> Maybe he left at the start of a somewhat lengthy roadtrip. Im skeptical of the family story but I dont think he was pushed out. As for losing a future coach...its not like losing a young rookie...coaches dont last too long with one team anyway. )


Very true


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how can i post images ?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Just right click, go to proporties, copy the URL adress, then put it between


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

when does pat take the bench?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> when does pat take the bench?


 tomorrow night in Chicago...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> tomorrow night in Chicago...


yes and a win would be nice..It's goign to take us sometime adjusting to Shaq, and our new head coach Pat Riley.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

The more I think of it, the more I think Stan wanted out of a bad situation. Alot of these vets came in can weren't responding to him. He was used to young guys that he could get doing what he wanted them to do. Riles brings in some more old timers and I think Stan lost the team's focus. Payton let some comments slip earlier, Im sure shaq wanted to play for Riley as well. I think it had its effect on UD and Dwade, who has had a good year, but doesn't look as organized on defense this year. We have lost many leads in the 4th quarter and the organization quickly breaks down into chucking 3s. I think stan is an awful in game coach, but even in his first 2 years he hasn't looked as consistently bad as he did this year. Last year shaq and DJ came in, but the team was mostly his guys. With 4 guys added now (who Riley talked into coming) he just didnt have this team. Nobody knew it better than him, and he stepped down. Maybe Riley knew this would happen when he got all the guys, but I dont think he forced him out. Regardless, Riley gives us the best chance for THIS team to win.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Stan didn't get "fired" though.
> 
> I hope Riley gives the team increased offensive reign too. I think he will, considering his Knick and Heat teams were never as athletic as this current squad.


I actually think he's going to slow the team down and reel it in some. It's been a long time since he was in LA. I hope you are right, though.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> The more I think of it, the more I think Stan wanted out of a bad situation. Alot of these vets came in can weren't responding to him. He was used to young guys that he could get doing what he wanted them to do. Riles brings in some more old timers and I think Stan lost the team's focus. Payton let some comments slip earlier, Im sure shaq wanted to play for Riley as well. I think it had its effect on UD and Dwade, who has had a good year, but doesn't look as organized on defense this year. We have lost many leads in the 4th quarter and the organization quickly breaks down into chucking 3s. I think stan is an awful in game coach, but even in his first 2 years he hasn't looked as consistently bad as he did this year. Last year shaq and DJ came in, but the team was mostly his guys. With 4 guys added now (who Riley talked into coming) he just didnt have this team. Nobody knew it better than him, and he stepped down. Maybe Riley knew this would happen when he got all the guys, but I dont think he forced him out. Regardless, Riley gives us the best chance for THIS team to win.


That's what my guts telling me on this as well. I think Pat's comments over the summer played no small part in losing the team, but obviously Pat Riley is going to command more respect (whether or not it's deserved) from veterans than Stan will at this point in his coaching career. Well...at least Stan's going to be able to do some scouting for us come playoff time, and I'm sure Pat's going to be soliciting advice for offensive sets from him as well.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I Thought this was an intersting funny quote...


> "Last night, when we met about this, Kim told me, `Thank you for giving me back my husband," Riley said. "And Chris (Riley's wife) joked, `Thanks for taking mine away


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

This happened sooner than I anticipated... :clap:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Guys don't get me wrong... But riley looks scary!!!!.. i mean every time i look at him.. there's like fire or anger in his eyes...Anyways, hope you guys get better with him, It's about time he took over. With big diesel Back, we'll see the real Miami team soon.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just a side note, the back-to-back Eastern Conference Champion Detroit Pistons....

they started last season......................11-10.

it's a long season fellas, remember that. all you gotta do is make the playoffs, and then win 4 games each round.


----------

